# Airless hose diameter for shellac only setup?



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I picked up a Wagner 404+ diaphragm sprayer almost a year ago for $20 with the intention of making it a bin/shellac only rig. It's electric motor is a bit smaller than a Titan ed655 but takes the same diaphragm so it should be perfect for when I need to spray more than a cup or two of bin which has been reserved for the turbine hvlp. 

I was thinking due to its low viscosity I could use a 25ft 3/16 airless hose with an 1/8" whip. 

I know some of the air driven AAA setups like Kremlin and ca technologies supply their setups with 1/8 hoses for fluid lines for solvents and clears. 

Any thoughts in my logic? As always here to minimize product loss. The hoses will cost a lot more than the pump itself which is sad.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Some pumps will not work with that short of hose. Don’t know about that one


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

This is a small diaphragm pump. The official Wagner response is nothing smaller than a 1/4" hose. That's because they have a liability. 

However I find it difficult to believe near water viscosity coatings having trouble is the smaller lines, as stated the air driven aaa pumps utilize 1/8" fluid hoses. 

It was explained to me that many airless utilize a certain footage of hose as a "storage" volume of to help minimize pressure fluctuations and even out the pressure seen at the gun. 

I understand that concept. 

I suppose ill probably just bite the bullet and report back.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Im curious about this as well. I have a Graco 490 with a 1/4 hose and wanted to add a 1/8 3' whip hose for easier maneuvering. I will be spraying only latex coatings, nothing thin like a shellac.
As mentioned, Kremlin and other AAA use a small diameter hose for fluid so I can't see this being a problem.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

STAR said:


> Im curious about this as well. I have a Graco 490 with a 1/4 hose and wanted to add a 1/8 3' whip hose for easier maneuvering. I will be spraying only latex coatings, nothing thin like a shellac.
> As mentioned, Kremlin and other AAA use a small diameter hose for fluid so I can't see this being a problem.


I'd go with a 3/16" whip. You will get just as much maneuverability without needlessly throttling down paint flow.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree. If you are shooting architectural acrylics, latexes, oils, etc a 1/4" hose and 3/16" whip is definitely recommended. The 490, being a piston pump probably has different minimum hose size and lengths then a fluttering, always on diaphragm.

I was being very specific in my intended dedicated use as the material I want to shoot is water thin almost. I'd probably wager that solvent and waterborne lacquers would fall into the same range, however I had planned on using this little thing strictly for bin/pigmented shellac. It's an older model geared towards homeowners as it comes stock with 3/4" garden hose threads on the inlet valve and comes stock with a cheap clear vinyl pickup tube. 

However I had previously known that it utilizes many parts that are interchangeable with the Titan ed655 sprayer, including the inlet valve (different thread on the ed655). 

And while I have some spare 1/4" hoses, and while it came with short stock 1/4" hose (maybe 15-20') I'd like to minimize product needed to prime on the front end and solvent waste on the back end. 





Lightningboy65 said:


> STAR said:
> 
> 
> > Im curious about this as well. I have a Graco 490 with a 1/4 hose and wanted to add a 1/8 3' whip hose for easier maneuvering. I will be spraying only latex coatings, nothing thin like a shellac.
> ...


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

sayn3ver said:


> I agree. If you are shooting architectural acrylics, latexes, oils, etc a 1/4" hose and 3/16" whip is definitely recommended. The 490, being a piston pump probably has different minimum hose size and lengths then a fluttering, always on diaphragm.
> 
> I was being very specific in my intended dedicated use as the material I want to shoot is water thin almost. I'd probably wager that solvent and waterborne lacquers would fall into the same range, however I had planned on using this little thing strictly for bin/pigmented shellac. It's an older model geared towards homeowners as it comes stock with 3/4" garden hose threads on the inlet valve and comes stock with a cheap clear vinyl pickup tube.
> 
> ...


Yep, my comment was directed at Star's situation. I understand your situation, and have understood from the start your reasons for using a smaller diameter whip . Sounds like good reasoning to me.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry I was directing my response at star as well. 




Lightningboy65 said:


> sayn3ver said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. If you are shooting architectural acrylics, latexes, oils, etc a 1/4" hose and 3/16" whip is definitely recommended. The 490, being a piston pump probably has different minimum hose size and lengths then a fluttering, always on diaphragm.
> ...


----------

